# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Sieben Wochen nach OP

## hobbesdu

Hallo,
vor drei Jahren begann mein PSA-Wert zu steigen, zuletzt lag er bei 5,26. Das Verhältnis freies/gebundenes PSA deutete auf Krebs hin, mein Urologe nahm daraufhin im Dezember 2008 eine Biopsie vor. Die Befürchtung bestätigte sich, zwei von zwölf Stanzen waren positiv. Klein aber bösartig: Gleason-Score 7 (3+4) GIII. Bis dahin hatte ich keinerlei Beschwerden, Tastbefund und Ultraschallbild waren unauffällig. Aufgrund meines Alters (49) und der Agressivität des Karzinoms, riet mir mein Urologe mich schnell operieren zu lassen. Das sofort vorgenommene Sklelettszintigramm war negativ - keine Metastasen an den Knochen.

Ich habe mich natürlich umfassend informiert, wie wild gegoogelt und mich der Empfehlung meines Urologen angeschlossen: was weg ist, kann keinen Ärger mehr machen. Wegen der außergewöhnlichen Kleinheit meiner Prostata schied z.B. eine Behandlung mit Seeds aus. Vier Wochen nach der Diagnose lag ich am 12. Januar 2009 auf dem Operationstisch, wo mir zunächst minimalinvasiv die Lymphknoten aus dem Bauchraum entfernt wurden. Auch hier war der Befund negativ - hätte man das vorher gewußt... Vier Tage später wurde die Prostata per Dammschnitt herausoperiert, wie sich später herausstellte beidseitig nervenschonend. Glück im Unglück, der Krebs war auf die Prostata beschränkt - Schwein gehabt.

Eine Woche nach der Prostataektomie wurde die Naht mit der die Harnröhre zusammengenäht ist, auf ihre Dichtheit geprüft und der Harnröhrenkatheter gezogen. Erfreulicherweise war ich sofort kontinent, was nicht selbstverständlich ist. Nachdem die Restharnmenge in der Blase auch zufriedenstellend war, konnte der Katheter, der durch die Bauchdecke in die Blase führte, auch gezogen werden und ich wurde nach 13 Tagen Klinikaufenthalt entlassen. 

Vor Beginn der Anschlußheilbehandlung, verbrachte ich eine mühsame Woche zu Hause. Sitzen ging gar nicht, Laufen war beeinträchtigt. Durch die OP's waren meine Nerven, die für die Bewegung der Beine zuständig sind, in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Dem linken Bein fehlte die Kraft, ich zog es nach. Das rechte machte dafür eine kreisende Ausweichbewegung. Außerdem war die Haut auf der Oberseite des linken Oberschenkels völlig taub. Die Haut des Hodensacks, der rechte Hoden und die Haut in der linken Leiste schmerzten unangenehm, insbesondere nachts. Beim Wasserlassen schmerzte am Ende des Entleervorganges die Blase leicht. Wenn ich "vorne" mußte, kam es "hinten" auch gleich. Durch die Nähe zum Operationsgebiet - die Narbe führt im Halbkreis um den Anus herum - war er ziemlich irritiert.

In der REHA-Klinik in Bad Wildungen gehörte ich einerseits zu den jüngsten Patienten, andererseits zu den wenigen, die nicht inkontinent waren. Die Verwendung von Vorlagen, wie bei den allermeisten Mitpatienten, blieb mir erspart. Das Einzige was beim Wasserlassen zu bemängeln ist, ist ein mehr oder weniger ausgeprägtes Nachtröpfeln, auch heute noch, sieben Wochen nach der OP. Auspacken - pinkeln - einpacken geht im Moment noch nicht. Ich muß mir Zeit lassen, die Blase in Ruhe entleeren, auströpfeln lassen und danach die "Nachzügler" mit Toilettenpapier abtupfen. Ein Umstand, mit dem ich leben kann. Dann bin ich allerdings völlig trocken und die Unterhosen sind gerettet.

Was mir zu schaffen macht, ist die Potenz oder besser gesagt die Impotenz. Hier herrscht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Hängen im Schacht". Ich war bisher immer sexuell aktiv und habe die angebotene psychologische Betreuung in der REHA-Klinik gerne in Anspruch genommen. Auf mein Drängen hin, nach Ablauf des halben REHA-Aufenthaltes, haben sich die Ärzte meiner Impotenz angenommen. Zunächst bekam ich zwei Tabletten Levitra verschrieben. Ich sollte sie "bedarfsorientiert" nehmen und in einer stillen Stunde "stimulieren". Mit anderen Worten, ich sollte mir einen runterholen... Der Erfolg war bei beiden Selbstversuchen nur mäßig. Neben einer verstopften Nase und einem heißen Kopf, verdickte sich mein Penis nur leicht, aber immerhin. Ein Ergebnis, das hoffen ließ.

Anschließend wurde stärkeres Geschütz in Form von SKAT aufgefahren. Die erste Spritze mit der niedrigsten Dosis von 2,5 Mikrogramm verabreichte mir der Arzt. Die Wirkung setzte nach fünf Minuten ein, nach zwei Stunden sollte ich nochmal vorstellig werden und die erreichte Erektion auf einer Skala von E1 (= keine Reaktion) bis E5 (= knüppelhart) mitteilen, wobei "GV-Fähigkeit" erst bei E4 beginnt (GV = Geschlechtsverkehr). Leider hat es nur für ein mageres E3 gereicht. Klingt witzig, entspricht aber der ärztlichen Sprechweise. Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie um und über die natürlichste Sache der Welt herumgeredet wird. Als Schwuler bin ich es gewohnt, die Dinge direkt beim Namen zu nennen.

In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich es ein bischen traurig, daß bei diesem Thema immer nur von der Partnerin die Rede ist. OK - die Mehrheit ist heterosexuell. Es gibt aber auch Männer, die alleinstehend sind, auf Sex nicht verzichten wollen und es gibt schwule Männer wie mich, die mit einem Mann zusammen sind. Für mich ist es besonders schwer zu ertragen, daß mein Freund beim Kuscheln eine Mordserektion bekommt und bei mir tut sich gar nichts. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige Schwule, dem die Prostata entfernt wurde? Beim recherieren im Internet kann man das fast vermuten, aber ich schweife ab...

Die zweite SKAT-Spritze mit der doppelten Dosis mußte ich mir selbst setzen. Ein bischen mulmig war mir schon, aber die Nadel ist mit 0,3 mm so klein, den Einstich habe ich gar nicht gemerkt. Wie zuvor, fing das Mittel nach fünf Minuten an zu wirken und ich kam auf einen E4-er. "GV" wäre theoretisch möglich gewesen, wenn die Erektion nicht nach fünf Minuten wieder auf E3 abgestürzt wäre. Außerdem war sie, wie schon bei der ersten Spritze, schmerzhaft. Rein gefühlsmäßig hat sich mit der Verdoppelung der Dosis auch der Schmerz verdoppelt. Eine Reaktion, die laut Arzt normal ist und nach dem zehnten Mal abklingt - das Ganze für 13,00 Euro pro Spritze. 

Nach drei Wochen war die REHA zu Ende und die Versuchsreihe mußte abgebrochen werden (ich kann übrigens nur jedem empfehlen, das Angebot zur REHA anzunehmen - es lohnt sich). Mein Urologe verfolgt eine andere Strategie und hat mir zunächst vier Viagra verschrieben. Alle zwei Tage muß ich eine viertel Viagra vor dem schlafen gehen nehmen, um so nächtliche Erektionen anzuregen. Nachdem ich jetzt fünf Viertel genommen habe, meine ich eine leichte Wirkung zu spüren. Von Erektionen zu sprechen wäre zuviel, es reicht von einer gewissen Spannung in der Eichel bis hin zu einer minimalen Verdickung. Hier ist wohl Geduld angesagt.

Um meine Schwellkörper zu trainieren, lege ich alle zwei bis drei Tage eine Session mit meiner Vakuumpumpe ein. Als ich sie mir vor Jahren als Sexspielzeug gekauft habe, hätte ich nie gedacht, daß ich sie mal zu therapeutischen Zwecken einsetzen würde. Natürlich wird nur der Teil des Penis steif, der sich im Zylinder befindet. Die Schwellkörperanteile, die sich im Rumpf befinden, bleiben unbeeinflußt. Streift man nach dem Pumpen einen speziellen Gummiring vom Zylinder auf den Penisansatz, hängt er wie ein Lämmerschwanz herunter. In einem Vortrag in Bad Wildungen sprach der Arzt von einem "Joy-Stick" - auch nicht schlecht, nomen est omen... Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Härte der Erektion trotz Verwendung des kleinsten Gummiringes relativ schnell wieder nachläßt. Trotzdem ist ein schönes Gefühl, wieder seinen steifen Penis zu sehen und anzufassen. Der Vorteil ist, daß es sich wesentlich leichter zum Orgasmus masturbieren läßt, als wenn man den schlaffen Penis bearbeitet. Der Höhepunkt ist wegen der fehlenden Prostata zwar trocken, aber das Gefühl ist mit früher vergleichbar. 

Ich bin dankbar, daß der Krebs rechtzeitig entdeckt und entfernt wurde. Mein PSA-Wert tendiert gegen Null und ich hoffe, das bleibt in den nächsten 30 Jahren so. Mein Leben hat sich seit der Diagnose eigentlich nicht verändert. Nach sieben Wochen krankfeierns gehe ich wieder zur Arbeit, wenn auch im Moment nur vier Stunden täglich, die Operationsnarbe zwickt nach längerem Sitzen noch manchmal. Ich habe wieder angefangen, leichten Sport zu treiben, die Beinmotorik ist fast wieder normal, die taube Stelle auf dem Oberschenkel verkleinert sich. Was die Potenz betrifft vertraue ich auf die Zeit und das Verständnis meines Freundes. Ich versuche, Dinge und Menschen, die mir nicht gut tun, aus meinem Leben zu verbannen, auch mal Nein zu sagen. Ich habe "meine Angelegenheiten geregelt", die Endlichkeit des eigenen Lebens ist mir bewußter geworden. 

Gruß,
hobbesdu

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

als erstes würde ich Dir raten, nicht mit einem im Sexshop oder bei Beate Uhse erworbenen Sexspielzeug zu arbeiten, sondern mir vom Urologen ein Pumpe von einem seriösen Hersteller zu erwerben. Da das Handling mit der Pumpe gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, würde ich auch das Angebot der meisten Hersteller, die Pumpe 4 Wochen kostenlos zur Probe zu benutzen, annehmen.

Außerdem wird die Pumpe im Gegensatz zu den Medikamenten als Hilfsmittel von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse erstattet.

Solltest Du auf Sicht mit den Hilfsmitteln nicht klar kommen oder nicht zufrieden sein, dann kümmere Dich mal um ein Penisimplantat.

Nach meiner Ansicht ist es das beste Hilfsmittel, um wieder eine Erektion zu bekommen. Die OP wird übrigens auch von der Krankenkasse bezahlt.

Mit dem Implantat kannst Du:

1.) sponatanen Sex wie früher ohne große Vorbereitungen haben
2.) jederzeit eine Erektkion erzeugen. Das sollen Dir mal die "gesunden" Geschlechtsgenossen nachmachen.
3.) Die Dauer der Erektion ohne Schäden beliebig aufrecht erhalten.
4.) Die Stärke der Erektion selbst bestimmen.

Ein Wehrmutstropfen: Länger wird der durch die OP und die Atrophie der Schwellkörper eventuell verkürzte Penis auch nicht wieder!

Allerdings würde ich die OP nur von  einem darin erfahrenen Operateur machen lassen. Bem Hersteller AMS, Berlin kannst Du da Hinweise erhalten.

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Da wir auch schwule Mitglieder in unserer Gruppe haben, bemühe ich mich immer von Partner und Partnerin zu sprechen.

----------


## hobbesdu

Hallo BurgerH,

vielen Dank für Deine Tips. Für ein Penisimplantat ist es sicherlich zu früh. Die berühmten 100 Tage sind noch nicht herum, die Operationswunde ist nicht vollständig durchgeheilt. Glaubt man den Beiträgen der Forumsteilnehmer kann es außerdem bis zu zwei Jahre dauern, bis sich die Erektionsnerven regeneriert haben. Wie berichtet, wurde ich beidseitig nervenschonend operiert, die Geduld muß und werde ich aufbringen. Der Einbau eines Implantats wäre in diesem Zeitraum kontraproduktiv. Abgesehen davon kann ich es mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, mir jemals ein Penisimplantat einbringen zu lassen. Einerseits möchte ich so schnell keinen Operationssaal mehr von innen sehen, andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, damit glücklich zu werden, selbst wenn man(n) dadurch "allzeit bereit" sein sollte.

Was Vakuumpumpen betrifft hast Du sicherlich Recht, billige Exemplare aus dem Sexshop sollte man meiden. Das Wort "Sexspielzeug" in meinem Beitrag war wohl unglücklich gewählt. Eine Pumpe für 19,95 Euro würde ich nicht an mein bestes Stück lassen. Auch in Sexshops wird gute Qualität geboten, wenn man denn bereit ist, tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Meine Pumpe habe ich seinerzeit per Internet in den USA erstanden ("Dr. Kaplan"). Der Zylinder ist aus stabilem Acrylglas, die Scherenpumpe verfügt über ein Manometer und ist per Schnellschlußventil mit dem Zylinder verbunden. Auch in Deutschland gibt es entsprechende Anbieter (Lederwerkstatt, Pumpersworld, Fröhle). Ihnen fehlt zwar das Etikett "therapeutisch", dadurch werden sie aber nicht unseriös. Gewisse, manchem als bizarr anmutende Sexpraktiken erfordern eben eine hohe Produktqualität.

"Nur" weil der Urologe sie verschreibt, muß es nicht das Nonplusultra sein. Ob die in Bad Wildungen gezeigten medizinischen/therapeutischen "Plastikdinger" wirklich einem Gegenwert von 500,00 Euro entsprechen, die die Krankenkassen angeblich dafür zahlen müssen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wobei ich deren Wirkung natürlich nicht in Frage stelle. Ich habe vor vier Jahren für ein hochwertiges Produkt gerade mal die Hälfte bezahlt. 

Gruß,
hobbesdu

----------


## hansen

2 wochen nach radikal-OP 

hallo hobbesdu,
habe den bericht mit grossem interesse gelesen - 
bin selbst momentan ziemlich verunsichert da in der 1.woche im KH nach OP erst euphorisch da im wesentl kontinent - jetzt zuhause unter 
"alltagsbedingungen" siehts leider nicht mehr so toll 
aus - besonders beim gehen , längerem stehen 
fängts ziemlich an zu tröpfeln und ich bin gezwungen wieder vorlagen zu benutzen . 
besonders spricht mich auch die geschilderte 
lebenssituation an - bin ebenfalls schwuler mann und lebe in einer partnerschaft - thema potenz auch akut 
für mich - momentan macht mir aber noch 
das problem kontinenz mehr zu schaffen !
fahre diese woche auch zur zitierten reha 
für tips des "reha-insiders" der diese schon 
absolviert hat wäre ich dankbar - welche 
erfahrungen liegen zur beckenbodengymnastik vor ?
herzliche grüsse
bert

----------


## hobbesdu

Hallo Bert,

wie ich Dir bereits in der privaten Nachricht mitgeteilt habe, gibt es zum Thema Beckenbodengymnastik wohl unterschiedliche Philosophien. In Bad Wildungen wurde uns das Trainieren des Beckenbodens regelrecht verboten. Der komplizierte Regelkreislauf zwischen Blase, Gehirn und Blasenschließmuskel muß wieder von selbst in Gang kommen. Der Beckenboden dient dazu, "dass die Organe nicht nach unten rausfallen". 

Zur Unterstützung wurde der Schließmuskel zwar auch trainiert, aber auf ganz subtile Art und Weise. Hierzu lag man in Einzeltherapie mit angewinkelten Beinen rücklings auf einer Liege, der/die Therapeut/in legte die Finger auf den Beckenboden. Man sollte sich nun mit geschlossenen Augen vorstellen, an der Penisspitze hängt ein Tropfen, den man zurückhalten will.

In Gedanken sollte nun der Blasenschließmuskel angespannt werden. Fühlte der Therapeut hierbei eine Anspannung des Beckenbodens, war das schon zu viel. Es geht also darum, mittels der Gedanken den Regelkreislauf in Gang zu setzen. Klingt vielleicht merkwürdig, gerade wenn von anderer Seite gepredigt wird, den Beckenboden für soundsoviel Sekunden anzuspannen und wieder loszulassen, oder den Harnstrahl zu stoppen und wieder in Gang zu setzen. Mit ein bischen Konzentration und Übung konnte ich diese mentale Arbeit jedoch gut nachvollziehen. Man lernt, die Muskulatur des Blasenschließmuskels und des Darmschließmuskels vom übrigen Beckenboden zu unterscheiden. Nachzulesen im Buch "Prostatakrebs" von Olaf G. Dombo und Ullrich Otto. Letztgenannter ist Leiter der Klinik Quellental in Bad Wildungen.

Dieses beim Therapeuten erlernte "Gedankenspiel" sollte man nun morgens im Bett üben. Je nach Schwere der Inkontinenz gab es die 3, 6 oder 10 Sekunden Übung. Also 3, 6 oder 10 Sekunden lang den Schließmuskel in Gedanken anspannen und das 10 Mal - mehr nicht!

Kein vorsorgliches Wasserlassen um Vorlagen zu sparen, keine Unterbrechnung des Strahls und trinken, trinken, trinken. Der Blase wieder die Chance geben ihre Kapazität zu erhöhen, daher nicht gleich beim ersten Harndrang zum Klo rennen. Lieber noch ein Glas Wasser trinken, auf die Seite legen und warten bis der Drang größer wird. 

Gruß,
hobbesdu

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo hobbesdu,
bin auch einBetroffener der nach 13 Wochen auf die Potenz wartet. Bei mir wurde 
allerdings nur einseitig Nervschonend mit Bauchschnitt operiert. Ich wurde nach 5 Tagen aus der UKE entlassen. Der Katheder wurde von meinen Urologen
entfernt, ich war auch sofort dicht und brauche keine Vorlagen. War nach 4 Wochen auf Reha in Bad Brückenau hat mir nicht viel gebracht. Zwecks der Potenz habe ich keinerlei Tabletten eingenommen. Mich hat dahingehend niemand beraten. Nach wiederholten nachfragen auf der Reha hat man mir ein paar Einmalapplikatoren MUSE 1000 zur Anwendung in der Harnröhre gegeben.
Außer starkes brennen und ein kurzes aufbäumen war nichts los. 
Mich würde sehr interessieren ob jemand Erfahrung mit Viagra hat, welche Stärke usw.
Mir liegt sehr viel an der Potenz und ich habe die Befürchtung wenn sich nicht bald was rührt schläft das vollkommen ein.
Ich bin 64 Jahre alt und habe die OP sehr gut überstanden.
Mein PSA Wert war nach 12 Wochen 0,04 wer hat da Erfahrung ob das so in Ordnung ist.
Gruß Manfred

----------


## vaukaa

> Mein PSA Wert war nach 12 Wochen 0,04 wer hat da Erfahrung ob das so in Ordnung ist.
> Gruß Manfred


Ich will Dich nicht beunruhigen, aber 12 Wochen nach OP ist der übliche, erste Nachsorgetermin. Dabei sollte der PSA Wert unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze des jeweiligen Labors liegen, also irgendwas mit < 0,05 oder so ähnlich. Frage nochmals bei Deinem Urologen nach, manchmal vergessen die Labordamen dort den Zusatz "kleiner als ..." Ist mir auch schon passiert. 
Alles Gute
Volker

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Volker,
vielen Dank für Deine Mitteilung. Ich bin deshalb etwas beunruhigt weil mein Urologe
sagte der Wert müßte noch niedriger sein. Mein Urologe wertet die PSA-
Proben selbst aus.
Als Kontrolle ging ich zu meinen Hausarzt der schickt die Proben in ein Labor ein, Ergebnis 0,09. 
Was stimmt nun, kann es solche Schwankungen geben?
Werde in 2 Wochen einen erneuten Test vom Hausarzt machen lassen.
Gruß 
Manfred

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Manfred,
es gibt eine Faustregel mit der man den PSA-Abfall nach der RPE errechnen kann!
Alle 3 Tage sollte sich der letzte Wert vor der Operation halbieren. Ein Beispiel: aPSA vor OP 8,00ng/ml 
 3 Tage nach Op 4,00ng/ml
 6 Tage nach Op 2,00ng/ml
 9 Tage nach Op 1,00ng/ml
12 Tage nach Op 0,50ng/ml
15 Tage nach Op 0,25ng/ml
18 Tage nach Op 0,13ng/ml
21 Tage nach Op 0,07ng/ml
24 Tage nach Op 0,02ng/ml
27 Tage nach Op 0,01ng/ml 
30 Tage nach Op <0,01ng/ml = unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze

Über 3 Tage rauf oder runter sollte man sich keine Gedanken machen.
Besonders auch bei nervschonender Op besteht die Möglichkeit, das gesundes Prostatagewebe stehen geblieben ist und die untere Messgrenze des angewandten Messverfahrens nicht erreicht wird. Dann ist es wichtig, dass dieser Wert konstant unten bleibt und nicht wieder ansteigt. 

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------

